# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  El 18% de materiales que se usan en construcciones corresponde a madera o sus manufacturas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Demanda de madera aserrada para el sector construcción alcanza los 355,571 metros cúbicos*   *Lima, dic. 09 (ANDINA).-* El 18 por ciento de materiales que se usan en las construcciones peruanas corresponde a madera o sus manufacturas, informó hoy la empresa social holandesa SNV y el Centro de Innovación Tecnológica de la Madera (CITEmadera).  
Según el Estudio del Mercado Nacional de Madera para el Sector de la Construcción, elaborado por la empresa social SNV y CITEmadera, la demanda de madera aserrada en el sector construcción (considerando madera aserrada y las manufacturas de madera) alcanza los 355,571 metros cúbicos, equivalente al 45 por ciento del mercado nacional de madera.   
La investigación tuvo como objetivo estudiar el mercado de la madera y productos de madera diferentes a los muebles en Perú, tanto por el lado de la oferta (carpinterías y aserraderos) como por la demanda (empresas constructoras).   
El estudio indica también que, si bien las empresas constructoras están orientándose a comprar productos terminados que en su mayoría son importados, aún existe un 41.05 por ciento que compra madera aserrada y la trabaja con carpinteros externos.   
El tornillo es la madera más usada por este sector, aunque cada vez se evidencia un mayor uso de maderas alternativas, anotó.   
Añadió que por ahora el uso de madera certificada se percibe como un propósito loable pero poco práctico a nivel de los costos adicionales que podría suponer su exigencia. 
Gracias a esta investigación, sabemos que el 18 por ciento de los materiales que se usan en las construcciones actuales corresponde a madera o sus manufacturas, pero en el futuro podría ser menor, señaló el asesor en forestería de la SNV, Albert Bokkestijn. 
Agregó que el desafío entonces es promover que las micro y pequeñas empresas (mypes) se articulen con las empresas del sector construcción, en la medida que los resultados muestran que las unidades articuladas a empresas del sector están obteniendo mejores márgenes de ingreso. 
Una estrategia de este tipo puede ser una ventaja importante para las mypes del sector pues les permitirá contar con una demanda fija y más sofisticada que las obligará a dirigir mejor su producción en términos de estandarización y calidad, aseveró.   
Por su parte, las constructoras reducirán costos al contar con proveedores desarrollados, añadió. 
Otro desafío del sector maderero forestal es la asociación de empresarios de las mypes, lo que les permitiría tener mayores capacidades operativas (maquinaria) y productivas, y atender mercados que exigen tecnología más sofisticada y aumentar las ventas.   
En el caso de los aserraderos, la capacidad de implementar una estrategia de articulación y de asociación son interesantes, especialmente con la aparición de empresas constructoras, industrias de muebles o empresas de retail dispuestas a comprar volúmenes importantes de madera aserrada para atender sus demandas, dijo Bokkestijn.Temas similares: Pellets de madera Venta de materiales para exportación de uva de mesa Artículo: Productores de algodón usan fondos de AgroPerú para mejorar comercialización Artículo: Sectores de maderas y de materiales de construcción tienen gran potencial para exportar a Canadá Devida: Unos 700 mil litros de agroquímicos se usan en cultivos de coca destinados a narcotráfico

----------

